# A. Turrent - Organic Series



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

This could be one of the best Mexican Cigars. From Tabacalera Alberto Turrent, here is the A. Turren, Organic Series Robusto. 

The entire Cigar is constructed with tabacco Criollo San Andres. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

Another picture.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

looks good. do you have a review for us on it ?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting....

I hope is better than the original A. Turrent


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

adrianganem said:


> This could be one of the best Mexican Cigars. From Tabacalera Alberto Turrent, here is the A. Turren, Organic Series Robusto.
> 
> The entire Cigar is constructed with tabacco Criollo San Andres.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


This is something I would like to try. I am forever in search of a great Mexican puro. Can you tell me where I might purchase a few?

Thanks


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

tzaddi said:


> This is something I would like to try. I am forever in search of a great Mexican puro. Can you tell me where I might purchase a few?
> 
> Thanks


I buy it at the local TE-AMO Cigar shop.

You might want to check out their webpage: TABACALERA ALBERTO TURRENT

Good Luck.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

adrianganem said:


> I buy it at the local TE-AMO Cigar shop.
> 
> You might want to check out their webpage: TABACALERA ALBERTO TURRENT
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the response, unfortunately I have not been able to locate a supplier that carries the Organic series. I will give JR cigars a call and see if they can acquire them, as they do carry A. Turrent.

I have visited the web site in the past but it looks like they have a few new additions. I have often tried to buy from them direct t without success.

-Richard


----------

